# Which Walbro Carb



## jls158 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a Sears 26cc 358.795300 weedwacker that won't start. I have narrowed the problem down to the carb. I have pulled the carb apart and cleaned it and still no go. I am planning on buying a new carb but cant determine what I have. The carb itself is stamped WA 226 815. The Sears parts manual says the carb is WA 230 (assembly #530069990). The sears parts website does not list this assembly number and I have web searched for both a WA 230 and WA 226 and can't find either. What carb should I be looking for? Where is a good place to pick one up on line?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

was the carb adjusted right...and the compression was atleast 90 psi?...... even then it would be hard to start at 90. if the carb is original, replace it with the same one, a small engine shop, if you have one around you can get it.


----------



## dvets (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi 
sears does have a Part Number for wa226 carb
it is 530069754 whish goes to another number 530071635
cost is 26.57


----------

